# PLS advise on PR for New Zealand



## shivaj (Dec 27, 2011)

HI All,

My sister is completed PG Diploma in Unitec New Zealand last year. She received work permit and she is doing software job. My question is:

*Joined college:* 2011 Feb 
*Course Completed:* 2012 Jan
*Work Permit Visa:* 2012 Feb

Now, she can apply for PR (Permanent Residence Visa) Visa now or she has to wait some more time to apply for PR. 

Please can one in New Zealand received study VISA to PR VISA. 

Advise on this. Thank you.


----------

